# Solved: Small Bug With Sonic Record Now. V. 7.1?



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Guys,

Although I am able to burn CD's ok with Sonic Record Now, the strange thing is that when I use the program, let's say that I burn a disk. After burning it if I close the program and want to reopen it, I am unable to do so. (I have to restart the computer to see the start-up screen for record now.) Anyone else have this issue? I am going to try to reinstall the program.

Jack


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I had to remove n reinstall SRN once for a similar problem .. it fixed it.
Let us know if the reinstall works.


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Noyb said:


> I had to remove n reinstall SRN once for a similar problem .. it fixed it.
> Let us know if the reinstall works.


I did a successful reinstall and applied an update patch. Seems to be ok now.

Jack


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Probably had to do with saving the CD project after burning ... That was my problem ... SRN forgot where to put it.
You might want to mark this one Solved.


----------



## Oriata (May 13, 2007)

Jack1000 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Although I am able to burn CD's ok with Sonic Record Now, the strange thing is that when I use the program, let's say that I burn a disk. After burning it if I close the program and want to reopen it, I am unable to do so. (I have to restart the computer to see the start-up screen for record now.) Anyone else have this issue? I am going to try to reinstall the program.
> 
> Jack


Jack, referring to your post
Although I am able to burn CD's ok with Sonic Record Now, the strange thing is that when I use the program, let's say that I burn a disk. After burning it if I close the program and want to reopen it, I am unable to do so. (I have to restart the computer to see the start-up screen for record now.) Anyone else have this issue? I am going to try to reinstall the program.

I have the same problem and I have reinstalled the program. What was the update patch you refer to? Could really use some help as this process is MOST frustrating.
Thanks
Oriata


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Have you updated to WMP 11 ???
Rolling back to WMP 10 fixed my Sonic.


----------



## Oriata (May 13, 2007)

How do I roll back to wmp10 then? Just checked and mine is 11. I remember getting a message that said I needed to update to 10 and I thought that was what I did. Very confusing indeed. Thanks and looking forward to hearing from you
Oriata


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Oriata said:


> Jack, referring to your post
> Although I am able to burn CD's OK with Sonic Record Now, the strange thing is that when I use the program, let's say that I burn a disk. After burning it if I close the program and want to reopen it, I am unable to do so. (I have to restart the computer to see the start-up screen for record now.) Anyone else have this issue? I am going to try to reinstall the program.
> 
> I have the same problem and I have reinstalled the program. What was the update patch you refer to? Could really use some help as this process is MOST frustrating.
> ...


Sonic is now Roxio,

But they still are supporting the update versions for Record Now. I had this exact same problem. To fix this:

1. Reboot your computer.

2. Open Sonic Record Now and there SHOULD be a Question Mark, which is the program's Help Menu. Click on it. Click on About. Write down the version number the you have for Record Now.

3. To get the patch, go to Roxio's site and download the latest update that corresponds to your version of Record Now. Here is the link:

http://www.roxio.com/enu/support/software_updates/default.html

After installing the patch, see of that solves the problem, if it doesn't go to step 4. (You will need your CD Rom for Record Now to reinstall the program.)

4. Remove Sonic Record Now from Add/Remove Programs in your computer's Control Panel. (Close all Windows, wait a few seconds, go to Start/Control Panel/Add-Remove Programs.) Find Sonic Record Now and remove it from the list.

5. Answer Yes to the prompt for uninstalling Record Now.

6. Close all other program windows and just to be safe anything in your system tray be right-clicking and existing out of whatever you can.

7. Insert your Sonic Record Now CD Rom into your drive.

8. Follow the installation prompts. Reboot if instructed.

9. Lastly, get the update patch that you downloaded earlier and install it (or reinstall it) This should solve the problem. You also SHOULD NOT have to revert back to Windows Media Player 10. This patch is supposed to resolve some Media Player conflict.

10. If applicable, reactivate any programs that you turned off in your system tray after the installation of Record Now and the applied updates have been completed.

Jack


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Oriata said:


> ... How do I roll back to wmp10 then? ...


Just remove the WMP11 update and reboot.
My problem with WMP11 didn't stop SRN from recording ....
It just Prompted with a couple of errors when exiting SRN ... while SRN was trying to save settings.
Somehow - WMP tries to get involved in the process.

Don't know if a patch would have fixed this.


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Jack1000 said:


> Sonic is now Roxio,
> 
> But they still are supporting the update versions for Record Now. I had this exact same problem. To fix this:
> 
> ...


Well,

It happened again, so the apparent removal and reinstall is only a temp fix. It's not worth it IMO to have to keep reinstalling the same program so my advice would be get your data burned in one session than exit Record Now and you should have nothing to worry about.

What's interesting is that the issue seems to happen when you actually do something in a session and than want to come back to use Record Now again. Like the user and I above said, most of the time it will not open without rebooting your computer. Than when you restart, you get the message...........Ending Program...........Record Now! So the bug is that the computer THINKS Record Now is Open after exiting the program and stays open (although unknown to the user in the background.) But if you don't drag and drop or prepare files for burning and you close Record Now, than a lot of the time you can reopen it.

Since Roxio now has Record Now instead of Sonic, and is up to Version 9, it is doubtful that they may have a permanent fix for this bug. More of a minor annoyance than anything else. But as other users are reporting the same problem, we know it's not our computers, but the software itself.

Jack


----------



## jemshaw (Feb 13, 2008)

This is an irritating problem as it also stops other CDs and DVDs from autorunning. But it's not difficult to make it go away without rebooting. After using RecordNow...

Press *Ctrl-Alt-Delete *to bring up the Task Manager
Click the *Processes* Tag
Look for RecordNow in the list and click *End Process*
Don't worry about the warning that your computer may become unstable, that your sex life will be permanently impaired, that your friends will point and giggle and that Armageddon will occur on Tuesday, most of these things won't happen. Probably.


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

jemshaw said:


> This is an irritating problem as it also stops other CDs and DVDs from autorunning. But it's not difficult to make it go away without rebooting. After using RecordNow...
> 
> Press *Ctrl-Alt-Delete *to bring up the Task Manager
> Click the *Processes* Tag
> ...


The above steps work everytime! Thank you!

Jack


----------

